# lamb and rice diet PLEASE HELP!!!



## sadiesdad223 (May 20, 2007)

my baby is allergic to everything and i started feeding her california natural lamb and rice and she seems to not mind it to much.shes allergic to beef and poultry so im limitedd ..if anyone knows of a good lamb and rice kibble or raw diet please share. im not worried about price i just have a picky baby and i want the best for her and something she will like to eat. right now i can barely get her to eat the min. and lamb and rice is so low in protien. any way i can supplement some into her diet...thanks for all the help her eating problems are driving me nuts


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

sadiesdad223 said:


> my baby is allergic to everything and i started feeding her california natural lamb and rice and she seems to not mind it to much.shes allergic to beef and poultry so im limitedd ..if anyone knows of a good lamb and rice kibble or raw diet please share. im not worried about price i just have a picky baby and i want the best for her and something she will like to eat. right now i can barely get her to eat the min. and lamb and rice is so low in protien. any way i can supplement some into her diet...thanks for all the help her eating problems are driving me nuts


If you want to stay with a kibble you can try the following: 
- Breeders Choice / Highly Recommend VERY IMPRESSED 
- Wellness / Highly recommend 
- Natural Balance / Dont know much about it but looks like a good food

If you would like a raw diet let me know as you can I can talk about putting her on one.

Deb


----------



## sadiesdad223 (May 20, 2007)

that would be my number one choice but the ones ive tried she doesnt like and i dont knw how to go about my own. i own dr pitchiarns guide to natural dog and cat health but its to complicated for me with the herbs and such.im very busy and need something fairly easy can you help please...thank you


----------



## sadiesdad223 (May 20, 2007)

also where would i look to get my girl involved in weight pulling even though shes fixed for i c you dont live that far from me


----------



## sadiesdad223 (May 20, 2007)

also the breeders choice has a few different brands like aveno n pinnical..which one is preferred?


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

sadiesdad223 said:


> also the breeders choice has a few different brands like aveno n pinnical..which one is preferred?


- Pinnacle Holistic Trout & Sweet Potato Dry Formula
- Advanced Pet Diets Select Choice Lamb & Rice Skin & Coat Formula
- Advanced Pet Diets Select Choice Lamb Meal & Rice Renew Skin & Coat Dry Formula
- AvoDerm Natural Lamb Meal & Brown Rice Adult Dog Food
- AvoDerm Natural Lamb & Brown Rice Oven-Baked
- AvoDerm Natural Trout & Wild Rice Oven-Baked

Any of these will be good for allergies. I would highly suggest purchasing a small bag to see how it works.

You can purchase this product at PetSmart

Deb


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

sadiesdad223 said:


> also where would i look to get my girl involved in weight pulling even though shes fixed for i c you dont live that far from me


I private messaged you ... Please check

Deb


----------



## sadiesdad223 (May 20, 2007)

ID REALLY LOVE TO TALK TO YOU ABOUT THIS BUT I HAVE TO GO MY EMAIL IS [email protected] OR ILL BE ON HERE AROUND 4 2MORROW...I LOOK FOWARD TO HEARING FROM U . IT SOUNDS LIKE YOU HAVE ALOT OF GOOD INFO I CAN USE FOR MY SPOILED ROTTTEN PUPPY...TAKE CARE


----------



## prdogos (Dec 21, 2007)

hi from puerto rico
i have a argentin dogo that is aregit two food that has chikens and what i did was that i chage to sensitive skin that use fish from proplan. if you whant to tray but what the frend sed is a god option two.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Neela is allergic to Poultry as well... we buy from this company and have had GREAT results... We feed the Lamb Millet and Rice Formula. The only meat in it is Lamb

http://www.flint-river-ranch-store.com/flint_river_dog_food.html#top


----------



## sadiesdad223 (May 20, 2007)

how can lamb be the only meat when chicken meal is the first ingredent? im confused


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

well i feed my dogs Exceed rice and lamb diet dry food.... they like it a lot! 

my friend Jay gives his dogs Evo because his two dogs have the same problem... can he eat rabbit or venison??? because evo has the canned food 

hope that helps.....


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

Some more options
Nature's Variety which carries these that may work for you
http://www.naturesvariety.com/content.lasso?page=1136

• Dry-Lamb 
• Dry-Venison 
• Dry-Salmon

They also have grain free:

• Dry-Rabbit

They also have premade Raw:
• Raw-Lamb 
• Raw-Venison 
• Raw-Rabbit

How about Buffalo
Merrick: http://www.merrickpetcare.com/store/detail.php?c=14&s=20277


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

hey sadiesdad you must have looked at the first formula on the site which is the adult/puppy recipeThe Lamb Millet and Rice is the second formula. Right under the one you read before... Here's the:

INGREDIENTS: Ingredients: Lamb Meal, Ground Whole Millet, Ground Whole Rice, Rice Bran, Manhaden Fish Meal, Grapeseed Oil, Flaxseed Meal, Lecithin, Garlic, Rosemary and Sage Extract, Choline Chloride, Zinc Sulfate, dl-Alpha Tocopherol Acetate, Zinc Amino Acid Complex, Selenium Supplement, Mixed Natural Tocopherols (antioxidant), Niacin, Iron Amino Acid Complex, Vitamin B-12 Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin A Acetate, Ascorbic Acid, Iron Sulfate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Manganese Amino Acid Complex, Thiamine Mononitrate, Manganous Oxide, Copper Amino Acid Complex, CopperSulfate, Riboflavin Supplement, Folic Acid Supplement, Ethylenediamine Dihydriodide, D-Biotin Supplement, Vitamin D3, Bromelain, Papain, Dried Bacillus Subtilis Fermentation Product, Dried Aspergilus Oryzae Fermentation Product.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I dont know how your dog would do but we feed Diamonds Lamb and Rice and like it.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

OldFortKennels said:


> I dont know how your dog would do but we feed Diamonds Lamb and Rice and like it.


Diamond Lamb and Rice still has poultry in it. I was feeding Neela that right before i had to break down and get her allergy test ran. She loved it, but it didn't love her!


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

You have to be careful because many that list a different protien still may use chicken fat so read the ingredients carefully when coosing


----------



## sadiesdad223 (May 20, 2007)

Thank You For Your Help. I Switched Her Food To Taste Of The Wild Venison And Buffalo..it Seems To Have More Protien Then Any Othe Brand Ive Found That Doesnt Have Beef Of Chicken Products In Them...she Loves It And She Seems To Be In Alot Beeter Spirits With More Energy Then Before. So If You Have A Pup Thats Allergic To Chicken , Beef . And Yeast I Highly Reccomend This Brand Of Food For Your Dog...


----------



## The Diesel (Oct 23, 2007)

Natures variety is awesome food and it seems like they have something for almost everyone.


----------



## pitLess (Jan 23, 2008)

Whatever you decide to feed, make sure you stick with it for at least 6-8 weeks. No treats, snacks, or supplements that contain animal or plant ingredients not present in the food.

And a note on increasing palatability:

You can always add meat, fresh or canned, to the dry food you're feeding as long as it is of a like protein. There are many canned foods available that are 100% meat. (Evangers, Wysong, Wellness, Abady, Evo, etc, all have all meat formulas.)


----------



## natdidier (Sep 26, 2006)

Rudy is the same way. She is allergic to everything under the sun. All of my dogs have been eating Nutro Lamb & Rice since they were puppies, but then Rudy because allergic to the Lamb. I tried Nutro Venison and Potato and that worked for little while, but now they are all on Nutro Herring and Potato and Rice. So far no problems. Good luck with your puppy!


----------

